# Cosequin DS



## doggymom (May 7, 2015)

Do any of you give your Goldens Cosequin DS? Our vet put Kassie on this about a month ago for some arthritis issues she is having. I need to reorder and buying it on line is much cheaper than the vet's office. I noticed they also advertise Cosequin DS with Magniesum also. Has anybody had any experience with this? Thks. Kassie's Mom


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

We ended up getting the generic joint care supplement from Foster and Smith because the dogs like those soft chewables more than the tablets that Cosequin came in. We had originally ordered Cosequin tablets a few years ago, but the dogs were not interested enough in them, so getting Comet to take his was kind of a chore. Now we add a joint care and an omega 3 treat to each meal and the dogs love it.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I don't know about Cosequin but my old girls are on Dasuquin and I love it! It has made a huge difference with both of them.

The Golden gets the chewable pill form and the Pug gets a "soft" chewable. Both eat them with no issues.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

My passed on seniors were on Cosequin DS for several years and then I switched to Cosequin DS plus MSM - I think that is the one you are referring to. 
Check at Walmart, they have the actual brand name Cosequin DS for dogs at a fraction of the price that you would pay at a vet office or petsmart.


----------



## doggymom (May 7, 2015)

If you don't mind me asking, did you think the Cosequin DS with MSM worked better for the arthritis? Thanks


----------



## DogOwner (Jul 30, 2015)

If you are a member of Costco look at Costco.com http://www.costco.com/health-care.html

Cosequin® DS Plus MSM Joint Health Supplement for Dogs 180-count 2-pack 
$79.99 
$79.99 After $20 OFF

There is a soft chews version as well.

comparable with another brand on the Costco site... both have MSM.

Pet Origins Hip & Joint Level 3 Chewable Tablets 300-count 2-pack 
$64.99 

Pet Origins Hip & Joint Level 2 Chewable Tablets 300-count 2-pack Pet Origins Hip & Joint Level 2 Chewable Tablets 300-count 2-pack $49.99


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

OP, yes, the version with the MSM was a bit more powerful. My golden was suffering from HD and possibly ED, we also did the Rimadyl, Adequan injections and fish oil supplement. We eventually added Tramadol to supplement the pain meds. He had surgery on his knee and the one hip, but remained on all supplements and pain meds till he passed away from cancer.


----------



## doggymom (May 7, 2015)

Do any of you give your Goldie(s) fish oil pills? I'm thinking maybe that will help my Kassie-Girls coat. She seems to be shedding excessively. Have had thyroid checked and was OK 2 weeks ago, anyway. Thanks, Charlotte

Oh, and what doseage?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Yes, I give my guys fish oil, vitamin E and Vitamin C along with Dasuquin with MSM daily. 

I am following the recommendations member IowaGold who is a Vet put together in this thread, the dosage amounts are on the first page.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...supplements-etc-arthritis-joint-problems.html


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

cgriffin said:


> OP, yes, the version with the MSM was a bit more powerful. My golden was suffering from HD and possibly ED, we also did the Rimadyl, Adequan injections and fish oil supplement. We eventually added Tramadol to supplement the pain meds. He had surgery on his knee and the one hip, but remained on all supplements and pain meds till he passed away from cancer.


Brings back memories - you're describing Diamond's last year - I gave her the Adequan injections myself at home.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

doggymom said:


> Do any of you give your Goldie(s) fish oil pills? I'm thinking maybe that will help my Kassie-Girls coat. She seems to be shedding excessively. Have had thyroid checked and was OK 2 weeks ago, anyway. Thanks, Charlotte
> 
> Oh, and what doseage?


Noah gets Grizzly Salmon Oil - the doseage is by weight on the bottle. 

https://www.chewy.com/dog/grizzly-salmon-oil-dog-cat/dp/32738


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Last month, a co-worker brought his Great Pyr mix into the vet for apparent pain when walking stairs. The vet immediately put him on Dasuquin with MSM. The following week after getting x-rays and seeing the specialist, his dog was diagnosed with hip dysplasia and arthritis. In the meantime, his dog is noticeably more comfortable and wants to walk up and down stairs again. I thought that was pretty amazing results.

I am going to ask my vet about if I should add it to Chance's diet. He is 10 and no noticeable signs yet but it might be good for joint support.


----------



## jopalis (Feb 20, 2016)

*Supplement plus what is in the dog food?*

My 11 yr old girl eats Wellness Turkey reduced fat formula. She is on a diet and light exercise. In addition, she has been showing hip weakness and if on too long a walk she is in obvious pain. She doesn't lift her hind paws high enough and we can hear her nail dragging often on the ground during a walk. The Wellness does have chondroitin in it, so I am wondering if I should also supplement with something like Cosaquin DS + MSM. Should I consider discussing Dasuquin with the vet? I saw that some dogs have hyperactivity, nervousness with meds like cholodin. Would like some advice for things to discuss with vet. Thanks, Jopalis


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I can only say that Dasuquin has made a huge difference with my old girls.

A lot of the time, the amount of a supplement in dog food isn't enough to make a difference.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

jopalis said:


> My 11 yr old girl eats Wellness Turkey reduced fat formula. She is on a diet and light exercise. In addition, she has been showing hip weakness and if on too long a walk she is in obvious pain. She doesn't lift her hind paws high enough and we can hear her nail dragging often on the ground during a walk. The Wellness does have chondroitin in it, so I am wondering if I should also supplement with something like Cosaquin DS + MSM. Should I consider discussing Dasuquin with the vet? I saw that some dogs have hyperactivity, nervousness with meds like cholodin. Would like some advice for things to discuss with vet. Thanks, Jopalis


Hi, welcome to the forum. 

I have been giving my two Goldens Dasuquin with MSM, my Vet clinic recommended it. My girl is 11 and my boy turns 7 in a few weeks. 

One of our members-IowaGold who is a Vet put this information together about Joint supplements, I follow her recommendations. You may also want to ask our Vet about adding Rimadyl, a lot of dogs are prescribed it and it helps. Also ask your Vet about Dasuquin Advanced, I have not seen it on the market yet only at the Vet. From what I've heard it is even better than the regular Dasuquin. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...supplements-etc-arthritis-joint-problems.html


----------

